# I'm suffering from "photographer's elbow."



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

My elbow on my right arm has been hurting when I left even moderately heavy objects for the past month or 2.  I thought I had injured it doing yardwork but yesterday when I lifted my D90 + 18-200mm lens which is the heaviest set up I own, it really hurt.

Could I be suffering from photographer's elbow?  Does that even exist like tennis elbow?  I don't really spend an inordinate amount of time carrying my camera so I am a bit bewildered.

How do I fix it?  I've been wearing one of those stretchy velcro elbow braces daily for a few week and it has not helped.  :scratch:


----------



## Samerr9 (Jun 3, 2012)

check up with your doctor!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Could I be suffering from photographer's elbow?
> How do I fix it?    :scratch:



Carry a Canon


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> check up with your doctor!



Yes, understood, but I'm wondering if this is a common problem among photographers.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Could I be suffering from photographer's elbow?
> ...




How would that help?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Everythings better with a Canon.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Everythings better with a Canon.



Except for the images.  :mrgreen:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 3, 2012)

Depends on exactly where the pain is, seeing a doctor is an idea, seeing a physiothepist is a better idea.  If you curl a weight and the pain is in the lower bicep at the elbow it could a strain at the insertion point where the tedons and ligaments connect it to the forearm, which is below the elbow.  Tennis elbow is a repetative injury, not something that you are likely to get with holding a camera occationally.  The only way to figure it out is try and remember what you were doing when the pain first started, it probably had nothing to do with holding a camera, maybe lifting a box, or picking something up.  Once you figure out when you can figure out how to treat it, it is likely just a strain.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 3, 2012)

It could be Nikon photographers limp wrist


----------



## kundalini (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had a similar issue for a couple of years, which is why I bought a m4/3 camera instead of the Nikkor 85mm f/1.4.  Turns out that neither would have solved the problem.  I suspected arthritis to be a root cause, but after a few tests carpal tunnel syndrome is the major culprit with arthritis being a contributing factor.  After an injection of steroids in my wrist (no limp wrist jokes please) I'm having to wear a wrist brace during the day now and an arm splint at bedtime to help relieve the trapped nerve in my elbow.  It's a sight for sore eyes, but a better option than surgery.  We'll see in 4 weeks if this therapy works.  Because I am eat up with arthritis and scar tissue in my neck, results of a laminectomy, my GP has strongly suggested to start excersizing with particular attention to swimming.  Food for thought.  I phuqueing hate getting old, but it is better than the alternative.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 3, 2012)

It's common for someone who is shooting a lot of pictures to get a sore elbow or shoulder from repeatedly lifting the camera to take pictures, especially if you are using a longer/heavier setup. Learn to use a monopod or tripod more often so you are not repeating the same up and down motion as much.

Neck soreness can also be a problem, both from carrying your camera around your neck and bending/stooping forward to look into the camera to take the picture. Again, look at alternative ways to do what you want to do.

If you are not wanting to see a doc, then rest it (more than a week).... ice it ... compression ... and elevate it. If it works for you take an OTC anti-inflammatory for pain and swelling. Then find a workout routine to strengthen the muscles when you start taking pictures again.

I deal with the elbow and shoulder thing every year after the summer is over when football season starts again. I've gone from easy paced shooting to lifting a 1D and 70-200 2.8 easily 100 times a game along with carrying another body with the 400mm on a monopod. It's just something I know I have to work through every season.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Samerr9 said:
> 
> 
> > check up with your doctor!
> ...



Only Porno Photographers. 

 By the way, It's not cheating if you switch "_Holding Methods._"  :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 3, 2012)

Unfortunately  a lot of pros do deal with a variety of pains, especially as Tony S mentioned, I hand hold all my gear, 300 2.8 and 400 2.8 as well, but I have always taken the preventitive route on this and spend 3-5 days a week in the gym. When not in the gym I work on stretching everyday, I can't afford to being dealing with any chronic problems and at 57 years old, I am still ok,but do get sore and ache after long days of shooting though, that has never changed.  Most people just don't see holding a camera or having a bag on their shoulders as being a problem. You should never have a camera with any weight hanging around your neck, unless you are looking for neck and shoulder problems.  Camera bags should be switched from side to side if you are walking a lot, having the weight on one side throws off the balance, and starts to wear on the lower back.  Taking some preventitive measures will make all the difference as you get older.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Unfortunately  a lot of pros do deal with a variety of pains, especially as Tony S mentioned, I hand hold all my gear, 300 2.8 and 400 2.8 as well,



Have you by chance thought of a monopod?  I use one for my 300mm f2.8 and 400mm f2.8.  You might consider one, we have the technology now.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 3, 2012)

I get pains like this in my wrist after a day of shooting 8 hours with the D700 and the 70-200 and flash unit on top. I try to go to the gym and work on it but still is sore. Also after I have been editting for lengthy periods of time it bothers me. But thats bad ergonomics on my work station.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 3, 2012)

I get that from spending too much time in front of the computer.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 4, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Samerr9 said:
> ...




But don't grip it too tightly


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Is that what they mean when they say "gripped" in the description of their camera?


----------



## bhop (Jun 4, 2012)

It's happened to me.  D200 + grip + 70-200, shooting some racing for close to 8 hours.  It's hard for me to pan fast cars smoothly with a monopod.. My elbow hurt for nearly a month.  It's the same injury as tennis elbow, so treatment will be the same.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 4, 2012)

depends on the person I think. ive got horrible back issues and shin issues so just shooting for a couple hours yesterday was killing my shins standing and kneeling as i was shooting a bunch of ferrarri's.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 4, 2012)

I also have a very good physiotherapist that repairs me when I get broken.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> My elbow on my right arm has been hurting when I left even moderately heavy objects for the past month or 2.  I thought I had injured it doing yardwork but yesterday when I lifted my D90 + 18-200mm lens which is the heaviest set up I own, it really hurt.
> 
> Could I be suffering from photographer's elbow?  Does that even exist like tennis elbow?  I don't really spend an inordinate amount of time carrying my camera so I am a bit bewildered.
> 
> How do I fix it?  I've been wearing one of those stretchy velcro elbow braces daily for a few week and it has not helped.  :scratch:



You just pulled a muscle. Take some advil and give it a few weeks. When my arm hurts a lot I use wrist bands to keep pressure on the area that is pulled. They work better then the velcro braces for me and are cheaper.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 5, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > My elbow on my right arm has been hurting when I left even moderately heavy objects for the past month or 2.  I thought I had injured it doing yardwork but yesterday when I lifted my D90 + 18-200mm lens which is the heaviest set up I own, it really hurt.
> ...



It can be muscle related but usually it's the tendons that cause the pain around the elbow.  Depends if the pain is on the inside of the elbow or the outside, ice it and rest it, and if it doesn't get better talk to a sports physiotherapist and not the family doctor.


----------



## ChristianGrattan (Jun 6, 2012)

I have had this type of problem before, and have seen it with other photographers.  I get pain in my forearm below the elbow from gripping the camera. 

I got rid of most of it with a 1 1/2 hour massage.  I have seen massage work for friends with the same problem.  If you can go to an acupressure or a Chi Gong place that would be the best.  Just have them work you out. Also you can ask an acupuncturist if they do massage. It will hurt, but in a couple of days you should be better.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 6, 2012)

Get you some Bengay, dogg.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 6, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Get you some Bengay, dogg.


Or a shot and a beer!!


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 6, 2012)

It might be a tumor.


----------



## pdf (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
I was suffering from Tennis elbow too.
Check my story out which i just posted on my blog.
http://freddy.vemma.com
Kind Regards
Freddy



jwbryson1 said:


> My elbow on my right arm has been hurting when I left even moderately heavy objects for the past month or 2.  I thought I had injured it doing yardwork but yesterday when I lifted my D90 + 18-200mm lens which is the heaviest set up I own, it really hurt.
> 
> Could I be suffering from photographer's elbow?  Does that even exist like tennis elbow?  I don't really spend an inordinate amount of time carrying my camera so I am a bit bewildered.
> 
> How do I fix it?  I've been wearing one of those stretchy velcro elbow braces daily for a few week and it has not helped.  :scratch:


----------



## pdf (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
I was suffering from Tennis elbow too.
Check my story out which i just posted on my blog.
http://freddy.vemma.com
Kind Regards
Freddy


----------



## rokvi (Aug 18, 2012)

Ya'll need to lift some weights, then a little thing like holding a camera wont hurt so much.

 

jks but exercise will help.


----------



## Dubaiian (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure if it will help, but I always had shoulder problems when I carried camera and big lens over one shoulder.   A friend told me to get a Black Rapid strap and I never felt pain again.    I am not a pro, but when I go out photographing I can often wear the camera for many hours.  Hope it helps


----------



## TheCameraLady (Jan 1, 2014)

Currently suffering. Maybe 3 shoots in 3 days wasn't a great idea? 
I'm braced and pumped with ibuprofen now, thanks guys.


----------

